# Why does the Stream make a nightly "call"?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I was just looking at the system information screen in the iPad app and it has an entry for last call status and next scheduled call which is set for tomorrow. The stream doesn't get any guide data so why does it need to make a nightly call? I guess it will occasionally get software updates, but it seems like they could use a push method for that rather then a pull method. Just seems odd to me that it would need to make a call at all, let alone nightly.

Dan


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I was just looking at the system information screen in the iPad app and it has an entry for last call status and next scheduled call which is set for tomorrow. The stream doesn't get any guide data so why does it need to make a nightly call? I guess it will occasionally get software updates, but it seems like they could use a push method for that rather then a pull method. Just seems odd to me that it would need to make a call at all, let alone nightly.
> 
> Dan


Interesting. Good question. Here is my guess. TiVo is uploading the streaming data for audience research and possibly future advertising purposes. Currently the mobile apps don't have any advertising but I wouldn't be surprised to see that change.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... Interesting idea. And very plausible. 

Dan


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

It could be making the nightly call to check for updates and to sync it's clock. 

I'm imagining the software inside of the stream may be based on the Premiere's software. The Premiere makes nightly calls. The stream might do so as well.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Is it possible its using beta software like the Elite apparently was for the first month or two? Could be collecting stability data, or whatever it is they collect. Some were calling the contest a public beta test, afterall.  We DO have the fall update coming around the corner too... But don't know if there's any relation.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think it ships with beta software. Someone had trouble getting through the initial update it does and their version number had a J5 in it. TiVo only uses letters like that in beta or pre-release software.

Dan


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

It could also be updating to get info on valid Premiere TSNs on the account. Unlike TiVo To Go, the Stream does not require the entry of your MAK.

Part of the setup process is adding the TSN of the Stream. The Stream doesn't function with a target Premiere until that Premiere has made a network connection with TiVo, presumably to learn about the Streams on the account.

What does this mean? Probably that I can't bring someone else's Premiere to my house and download a program from it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ahhh... Another good theory.

Although doesn't TiVo have some sort of IM protocol they use to alert boxes when they need to make a call? Seems like it would be easier just to use that to tell the box when it needs to call in to update the approved list or get a software update. Since I doubt either of those would happen frequently enough to justify a nightly call.

Dan


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't know about an IM protocol, but I'm guessing there is log info in the Stream that TiVo wants to collect on a regular basis, so that may be the primary reason for the call.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

I would be shocked if it were for any reason other than simply because that's the way TiVo does things. Why build a whole new infrastructure when you could just modify the existing TiVo service to provide account authorization, MAK distribution, clock sync, software distribution, and everything else a full-size TiVo does other than guide data to the Stream as necessary. I wouldn't be shocked to see the TiVo Minis work the same way.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I was just looking at the system information screen in the iPad app and it has an entry for last call status and next scheduled call which is set for tomorrow. The stream doesn't get any guide data so why does it need to make a nightly call? I guess it will occasionally get software updates, but it seems like they could use a push method for that rather then a pull method. Just seems odd to me that it would need to make a call at all, let alone nightly.
> 
> Dan


In additon to what other people said, push methods are less reliable the pull. Too many home routers and firewall block pushes unless correctly configured to allow that specific source; while pulls for common ports/protocols are almost always allowed.

Going to a push model would likely result in a bunch of Streams that never managed to make contact with TiVo's Servers.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> In additon to what other people said, push methods are less reliable the pull. Too many home routers and firewall block pushes unless correctly configured to allow that specific source; while pulls for common ports/protocols are almost always allowed.
> 
> Going to a push model would likely result in a bunch of Streams that never managed to make contact with TiVo's Servers.


Excellent point.


----------

